# Pavlova



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Am I right in saying the baker on here is MissE?? 
Can you help I looking a good recipe for the above 


Thanks


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey ladyhex, how r u doing huni? sorry only seen the post now. When do u need the recipe for? I will hoke it out tomorrow and post it here. Is that ok? 

Emma xx


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Love your bump pic Miss E!!!!


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, sorry ladyhex only getting back to you now.

Cmac thanks huni. We are getting there one step at a time.

Pavlova recipe:
For the meringue:
4 egg whites 1tsp cornflour
250g caster sugar 1tsp vanilla extract

For the topping:
350ml double cream









Heat oven to 150C/130C fan/gas 2. Using a pencil, mark out the circumference of a dinner plate on baking parchment. Whisk the egg whites with a hand mixer until they form stiff peaks, then whisk in the sugar, 1 tbsp at a time, until the meringue looks glossy. Whisk in the vinegar, cornflour and vanilla.
Spread the meringue inside the circle, creating a crater by making the sides a little higher than the middle. Bake for 1 hr - 1 hr 15 mins, then turn off the heat and let the Pavlova cool completely inside the oven.
 3. Add a spoonful of sugar to the cream to sweeten. Whip the cream and spread it over the meringue. Top with fruit of choice, sprinkle chocolate over the top.

Hope this works out well for you.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Awww emma thank you soooooooo much for that, really appreciate it....can't wait to try it!!!! 


Loving the bump picture, I'm sure your over the moon and back with wee twins!!! Delighted for you mrs xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Emma that's some bump x


----------

